# Having second thoughts...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

about his surgery tomorrow. We just got back from our jog and he had total canon butt on the PAVEMENT!! I mean literally brown water, sorry for being so descriptive. I don't know what in the world he could have eaten that caused this. This morning he just had a drumstick and a chunk of beef with synovi powder. He only eats in the mornings. Should I postpone or go forward with it?

ETA: And he just went again right now, little squirts here and there.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What is Synovi powder? Could that cause it? I'd see how he is acting tomorrow. Is he behaving normally now?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> What is Synovi powder? Could that cause it? I'd see how he is acting tomorrow. Is he behaving normally now?


He's acting completely fine. Temperature is 101.3. Synovi G3 is a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. He's never had any problems with it.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you should go with your gut. If you're having strong feelings that you should reschedule, then reschedule. Even if for nothing other than your own peace of mind. I know you're already nervous about anesthesia in the first place, then throw this on top of it...he's totally going to pick up on your anxiety. Do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you call and have a word with the vet and see what they recommend?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The vet is not in until 9am. We will go in and have a talk with him and see what he thinks.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly I would still go through with it. Mast cell tumors can grow nearly overnight. We had a client that postponed their dog's surgery like a week and by that time it was too late because it had grown so large. We didn't get good margins on it and it spread quickly. 

I know its not ideal to do surgery on a dog that isn't feeling 100% or as close to it....but in this case I would get that tumor out of there.


----------

